# Oil cooler help



## 2010 blue brute (Oct 28, 2010)

I recently tryed to order all the parts for the oil cooler how-to nmkawierider had wrote up. But was contacted from the distributer and was informed perma cool had gone out of business. They provided some cross refrence numbers to Derale products and was wanting to know if anyone has used the sandwich adapters from them or if anyone else is running a different setup? Or any ideals to try out? Thanks.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

2010 blue brute said:


> I recently tryed to order all the parts for the oil cooler how-to nmkawierider had wrote up. But was contacted from the distributer and was informed perma cool had gone out of business. They provided some cross refrence numbers to Derale products and was wanting to know if anyone has used the sandwich adapters from them or if anyone else is running a different setup? Or any ideals to try out? Thanks.


Wow...permacool out of business. That sucks. Well, about any 2 or 4-pass cooler with at least 1/2" tube would work. Lots of places have them like Summitt, HL had a kit.. The adapter is getting hard to find on ebay. I'll take a look around and see if I can find you one.

Did you try these guys?

http://www.alamomotorsports.com/pmc/pmc_engine_oil_cooler.html


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I have a oil cooler off a 400 foreman, if I get costom oil lines made would that work on mine?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

These I believe will work. As I remember it was a 20mm thread. What I can't confirm is the filter size from these. The Permacool 186 some had some problems with the two O-rings...but others didn't.

http://www.bakerprecision.com/sandwichad.htm

http://www.glowshiftdirect.com/oil-cooler-sandwich-block-adapter-20mm.aspx


Kidrock, I think the 400s cooler might be a bit small...but thanks.

Here's one more adaptor...its been used by another member so it does work. I put it in my cooler post.

http://www.etrailer.com/Engine-Oil-Coolers/Derale/D25772.html


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

I used the derale sandwich adapter and 6pass cooler
D25772 derale 20.5x1.5mm low profile sandwhich adapter from etrailer.com $28.95
This one uses stock kawi filters
I had to put a copper crush washer on it or an o ring to make it seal correctly I can't remember Witch one.
Hope it helps you out


----------



## 2010 blue brute (Oct 28, 2010)

Alamomotorsports are the ones that informed me perma cool had gone out of business. I thought i read somewhere that the derale sandwich adapters have a bypass valve that wouldnt let the oil circulare to the cooler until it reachs 180 degrees. Do u know if thats the case? And do u think the derale heat sink coolers would be sufficent in cooling the oil cause i was considering put one on each side of my radiator relocation kit.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

2010 blue brute said:


> Alamomotorsports are the ones that informed me perma cool had gone out of business. I thought i read somewhere that the derale sandwich adapters have a bypass valve that wouldnt let the oil circulare to the cooler until it reachs 180 degrees. Do u know if thats the case? And do u think the derale heat sink coolers would be sufficent in cooling the oil cause i was considering put one on each side of my radiator relocation kit.


Never heard of a bypass valve being tempature controled. Only pressure by way of spring.
I don't know for sure if the heat sink coolers will be enough. And try Jags or summett or your local auto parts store for a cooler.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes derale does have some models of there sandwich adapters that have the temperature controlled valve in them the one I posted does not all the valve does though is bypass the oil cooler until the oil reaches a certain temp then opens and lets the oil circulate through the cooler which isn't a bad thing if you ride in coolder climates. But it still allows the oil to circulate through the filter and your engine. I used a trans cooler from local Napa auto parts. It came with all of the hose. I had to get the fittings for the adapter because I wanted them to come out and make a 90° angle towards the front of the bike.

You should be good with just one cooler you don't want your oil to cool engines do have a temp operating range they like to be in especially these fuel injected models since they use engine temp to help regulate your air to fuel ratio.

Please excuse misspelled words and bad punctuation phone auto correct sux


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Please save these part numbers for the rest once things get sorted out. Thanks.


----------



## 2010 blue brute (Oct 28, 2010)

Appreciate all the help. Once i get it all put on ill post some pics.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

this is what the cooler i used looks like
a 6 pass from napa auto








the filter adapter it has 90deg fittings then the hose barb fittings into the 90's
















sorry for the large photos im not sure how to resize them smaller.


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Looks good. The trans cooler should handle the pressure just fine, the GM/Allison trannies runs somthing like 75psi at idle. And as long as you got hose that will handle at least say 300 F you ought to be good to go. 

Where did you get the sandwich adapter? I would love to be able to order this stuff through my local Napa.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

go back up towards the top of the page post num 5 i listed the part number and where i bought it.
i havent had any problems with any of it the engine stays pretty cool there is a 12" electric s shape blade auto fan in between the oil cooler and the radiator and then it still has the stock fan behind the radiator.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

what was the $$$ damage all said and done?


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Maybe $80.00
this is in the kawi part numbers that we use alot section with prices.
But keeping my brand new brute that didn't have 5 hours on it yet from over heating because it ran 230 from the factory before the fan turned on .... priceless


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

LOL...I melted my 1st. engine a while back...literally spun the cam holders into an aluminum shape wave..warped heads etc. I keep it in water as much as I can now to keep it cool. Riding season is over here in June...to hot. maby Ill install it then. I was wondering how your bike was so clean. I miss those days. New Bruit smell and all..


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Roboquad said:


> LOL...I melted my 1st. engine a while back...literally spun the cam holders into an aluminum shape wave..warped heads etc. I keep it in water as much as I can now to keep it cool. Riding season is over here in June...to hot. maby Ill install it then. I was wondering how your bike was so clean. I miss those days. New Bruit smell and all..


the brutes a year old next month but wash wash wash after rides. i figure with as much money as they cost why not keep them clean so theyll last longer.
heres some pics of my other wheelers right before i sold them
the hondas were sold in april last year and the rhino was sold in feb this year
03 450 honda

07 500 honda

08 rhino 700fi


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nothing wrong in taking care of them. I feel the same way...after all...they ain't free! 

And heat is the biggest killer of quads...next to water in the engine.. of course.


----------

